# Your Opinion. Too Much Bling?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

https://palmettostatearmory.com/bersa-thunder-380acp-pistol-black-with-gold-t380m8gld.html I like this. Sort of. Yeah it does look like a pimp's pistol or something Elvis might have carried but it's certainly different. I don't even like silver slides on my semi-automatics but I sort of like this thing for some odd reason. Now, your opinions?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

To each his own......... If you like it buy it....... :mrgreen:

A lot of people think Rhinos are ugly..... I don't so I bought one.............

Click to enlarge.................................................................








-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> To each his own......... If you like it buy it....... :mrgreen:
> 
> A lot of people think Rhinos are ugly..... I don't so I bought one.............
> 
> ...


I thought they were ugly - but interesting; so I bought one. Stiff DA pull, stiff and awkward to cock hammer - so I sold it. That was early on after its introduction; other folks also thought it was interesting, so it sold quick.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like my Bersas, and the gold accent one I don't have, but would buy one. The only thing I have heard about the gold tone parts, is that if you carry/shoot it a lot, the gold kinda fades away.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Cait43 said:


> To each his own......... If you like it buy it....... :mrgreen:
> 
> A lot of people think Rhinos are ugly..... I don't so I bought one.............
> 
> ...


My Son and I thought they looked odd, and wouldn't be comfortable in the hand. That was until our LGS got 1 in. We went and checked it out, and my Son bought it. I like it, it is very comfortable in the hand. Not to mention, with .357 mags feeling like a 22mag, and .38's feeling like a 22lr., Heck, what's not to like!!

Oh, yea.... I don't hate that Bersa at all.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Very tasteful, just the thing when wearing a Tuxedo.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

James Bond in Argentina. : ) But seriously, now I'm thinking it might look like an old pimped out hatchback after a few years of use so I'm looking at other ones, maybe polished with wood grips. Will rent one next trip or two at the range.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My opinion?
Yes, indeed: Too much bling.
Much too much.

It'd go well with a tuxedo or a cutaway, though.

And maybe, if you ever have to use it defensively, your opponent will stop to laugh long enough for you to get off an effective shot. :yawinkle: :smt083


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I just went to the Bersa site and they have at least six different Thunder Series, but within the plain Thunder series if you click on it there are 24 models including the one the OP mentioned. The regular Thunder is single stack, but the Thunder Plus is double stack.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Thunder Plus feels a lot like a CZ 83 in the hand.


----------

